# [WOIN] Homebrew careers, feats, etc?



## raspberryfh (Jul 21, 2017)

Just wondering if there's any specific place these sorts of things are posted, and if so, where that might be?


----------



## M3woods (Jul 21, 2017)

Any specific genre? I have steampunk, weird western, cyberpunk... 

I haven't posted many of them since most are for settings I hope to publish. Perhaps we should start a post for homebrew careers and such.

Sent from my SM-N910V using EN World mobile app


----------



## raspberryfh (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm running a future/cyberpunk campaign right now. Since I've ended up making a handful of careers and other things, I was curious what else has been created beyond the stuff in the books


----------



## Morrus (Jul 22, 2017)

There is stuff scattered around in various threads, but nothing compiled. Maybe somebody should start a Wiki thread to compile all the links!


----------



## raspberryfh (Jul 24, 2017)

Perhaps a project for another day. In the mean time, this is the last career I made. Thoughts?

*Firefight Fixer [1d6 years]*

*Prerequisites:* [combat], tactics
*Attributes:* STR +1, INT +1, LOG +1, LUC +1
*Skill Choices:* heavy weapons, tactics, leadership, perception, [physical]

In the heat of combat, the smallest advantage can turn the tide of battle. The Firefight Fixer creates those advantages with tactical insight and heavy weaponry.

*Brilliant Tactician: *You can see a battle's evolution in your mind's eye and know just where to apply pressure. As an action, you may grant a free five-foot move to up to two allies within hearing distance. This counts as a reaction for both allies.
*Shatterpoint [requires Brilliant Tactician]: *As a reaction, you may use your leadership ability to donate a single Luck die to an ally within hearing distance. This die can be spent as normal but cannot be combined with additional Luck dice.
*Ready for Anything: *You've double- and triple-checked the finest details before your team headed out. You gain a permanent +1d6 bonus to initiative. Any ally whose initiative roll is less than yours gains a +(leadership pool +2) bonus to their initiative score.
*Fearsome Barrage:* Pay 2d6 when attacking with a Heavy, Auto weapon; the target of your attack becomes Suppressed, even if the attack misses. Enemies that are Suppressed suffer a -1d6 penalty to attack and -2 SPEED.
*Zone of Control [requires Fearsome Barage]:* By firing your Heavy weapon on full auto, you create a 25' x 25' area of suppression. Anyone in this area takes 1d6 damage and becomes Suppressed until they leave the area. All spaces in the area of suppression count as difficult terrain. This is the only attack you can make with this weapon this turn.
*Danger Zone [requires Zone of Control]:* Successful attacks against a Suppressed target gain a +2 bonus to damage.


----------



## raspberryfh (Jul 25, 2017)

A custom origin:

*Street Rat  [2d6+6]*

*Prerequisites:* none
*Attributes:* AGI +1, END +1, INT +1, LUC +1
*Skill Choices:* brawling, stealth, knives, thievery, running, climbing, intimidation, local knowledge

Left to your own devices as a child, you quickly became an agent of chaos.

*Natural-born Terror. *You've a knack for causing trouble... and getting out of it. Gain +1d6 when stirring up trouble to cause a distraction or when attempting to flee the scene of your latest crime.


----------

